# HCG and Hashi's?



## momto62010 (Jul 28, 2010)

HI All,
Anyone have any info on the HCG diet and Hashimotos? I was talking to my doc and discussing many options. He does 12.5 of hcg and a 1100 - 1200 calorie diet NOT the 500 calorie you read about. He did say it may or may not work but to think about it. Cost is only $50. I know you are all familiar with being stuck at a weight you don't care for no matter how hard/ long you work out and watch all you eat. 
Any input would be great.
Enjoy your weekend!


----------

